# Half Pad?



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the second one you posted for my pony. I like it..but it's very thin and makes the saddle slide a bit. But OK for the money.

I just bought this one (Wither Back Half Pad | Dover Saddlery) and I really like it. Nice support without interfering.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie has a Mattes half pad (which is expensive, but worth it) and he really likes it


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

mudpie said:


> Mudpie has a Mattes half pad (which is expensive, but worth it) and he really likes it


<3 Mattes.

They are wonderful and the only half pads I will ever buy. They are about $250 but last forever if you take care of them!


----------



## cincojumper8 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love my Mattes Sheepskin half pad, get the one with rear trim.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*i have that exact one*

yes i have tht one. it's faux sheep skin which i don't really mind. It didn't seem to fit any of my saddles including the 17.5" Jefferies huntsman.

It's a decently made pad and good for the money I think it just didn't seem to fit the saddle i have. if i has a smaller saddle this pad would have been a better fit i think. 

Id suggest that if you but it keep the tags on and keep all the packaging so if if does not fit the saddle you can take it back.


----------

